# Winterobjekt Gfk Boot



## n33db33r (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Winterzeit bedeutet viel Freizeit vom Angeln und daher wollte ich mich nun mal an ein kleines Gfk Boot rantrauen. 
Da ich aber absolut keine Ahnung vom restaurieren habe, suche ich auf diesem Wege jemanden, der in diesem Punkt Erfahrungen vorweisen kann. Jemand der schon das ein oder andere Boot gemacht hat.
Wenn es jemand gibt, der aus der Ecke 53*** kommt, bitte melde dich!  

Wie die Substanz des Bootes ist, keine AHnung. Was ich allerdings weiß, ich will/muss den Spiegel verstärken. Im Moment darf ich max. 2,25PS dran machen, will aber auf 5PS hoch gehen. 

Also, bitte meldet euch!

Lieben Gruß 
Toni


----------



## moborie (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*

Habe schon mehrere GFK-Boote aufgebaut , bin aber leider nicht aus Deiner Gegend!
Wichtigster Punkt :wenn Du keine beheizbare Werkstatt bzw Garage hast , verschiebe die Aktion aufs Frühjahr ! Zum Laminieren sind min.16-18 °C nötig!


----------



## n33db33r (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*

Das ist schon mal ein Anfang.
Garage ist zwar vorhanden allerdings unbeheizt. 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 

Ganz grob gesehen, was benötige ich um den Spiegel zu verstärken? Kommen da sogenannte Siebdruckplatten zum Einsatz?


----------



## Fischfrea (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*



n33db33r schrieb:


> Garage ist zwar vorhanden allerdings unbeheizt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz grob gesehen, was benötige ich um den Spiegel zu verstärken? Kommen da sogenannte Siebdruckplatten zum Einsatz?



 Hi unbeheizte Garage lässt sich mit einem Katalyt Ofen überbrücken.
Für Dein Heck gibt es mehrere Varianten, am einfachsten mal ein Foto einstellen da sieht man was und kann dir dann entsprechende Vorschläge machen.
Ich habe meins vor 3 Jahren auch komplett saniert und Neu aufgebaut und das vor meiner Haustüre. Jetzt habe ich das Boot unter die Garagendecke gehangen und von unten neu gestrichen auch in einer unbeheizten garagen aber mit Katalytofen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> Hi unbeheizte Garage lässt sich mit einem Katalyt Ofen überbrücken.
> Für Dein Heck gibt es mehrere Varianten, am einfachsten mal ein Foto einstellen da sieht man was und kann dir dann entsprechende Vorschläge machen.
> Ich habe meins vor 3 Jahren auch komplett saniert und Neu aufgebaut und das vor meiner Haustüre. Jetzt habe ich das Boot unter die Garagendecke gehangen und von unten neu gestrichen auch in einer unbeheizten garagen aber mit Katalytofen.



Ein Ofen mit offener Flamme und arbeiten mit brennbaren Stoffen ist keine zukunftsträchtige Vorgehensweise #d.

Ganz im Gegenteil es ist selbst für eine Ventilation nur explosionsgeschütztes Material zu verwenden.

Aber fange erst mal mit einem Foto an und dann sehen wir weiter.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*

Ich (wir) haben auch son Projekt anstehen, wo ein ehemaliges Motorboot seines Holzdecks befreit wird und in der Folge zum Angel(Waller)boot komplett umgebaut wird.
Geschätzter Materialeinsatz 600€, ohne Stühle Rutenhalter e.t.c..
Da werd ich nen Teufel tun, dass Ergebnis durch falsche Verarbeitung zu 
gefährden.
Also trockener Arbeitsplatz und mindestens 18 Grad Tagestemperatur, oder besser noch Halle zumindest für die Laminierarbeiten.
Schleifen findet sowieso besser im Freien statt!
Wir haben dazu noch das Problem, den Kahn ausreichend trocken zu bekommen, weil bisher Wasserlieger.
Aber wir brauchen die "Wanne" noch, bis der Hecht zu geht (15.2).
Daher sehe ich das Boot nicht vor Ende April wieder im Wasser und das auch nur, wenn es ein warmer April wird!
Darauf stehen die Chancen aber hier im Kraichgau gut!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischfrea (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ein Ofen mit offener Flamme und arbeiten mit brennbaren Stoffen ist keine zukunftsträchtige Vorgehensweise #d.
> 
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil es ist selbst für eine Ventilation nur explosionsgeschütztes Material zu verwenden.
> ...


Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen spritzen und streichen


Oha sage dir mal was wenn ich mir Airbrushpistole spritze rauche ich sogar fleißig dabei und das schon mehr als 30 Jahre.

Und was willste mir dabei helfen? 




Der TE hat nach Möglichkeiten gefragt und ein paar aufgezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winterobjekt Gfk Boot*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen spritzen und streichen
> 
> 
> Oha sage dir mal was wenn ich mir Airbrushpistole spritze rauche ich sogar fleißig dabei und das schon mehr als 30 Jahre.
> ...



Dann repariere du mal schön einen defekten Spiegel eines Bootes mit deiner Airbrushpistole.

Ich wurde in Italien mal von einem Tankwart bedient der sicher jenseits der 70 Jahre alt war und mir fast seinen qualmenden Glimmstängel in den Schnorchel gehalten hat, während er nachgesehen hat, wann der Tank voll ist.

Aber nur weil wir damals kein Feuer gefangen haben würde ich daraus keinen Ratschlag ableiten, der gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.

@ Toni: Siebdruckplatten sind Mist, sie verbbinden sich nicht mit den üblicherweise verwendeten Harzen. Da ist wasserfest verleimtes Sperrholz das richtige Material.


----------

